# Constance Jablonski - walking the runway for Etam Womenswear Spring/Summer 2022 during Paris Fashion Week 04.10.2021 x28



## brian69 (13 Okt. 2021)

​


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2021)

Top!
sehr lecker
danke vielmals


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Danke hierfür…


----------



## hashman1984 (24 Okt. 2021)

thank you very much


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

excellent, very nice


----------

